# Fishfinder splash covers



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi.

Has anyone seen anything for sale like the fishfinder splash cover in the attached youtube video?

If so where can they be bought from?






Cheers

Cuda


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Don't know but a cheap plastic shower cap would do the same thing


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

I'd say they get a trimmer to make them up. Would cost about $30 I rekon


----------



## hulmy (Jul 4, 2010)

Fleabay. Got a good neoprene cover or my humminbird unit for $20. I usually keep it stored with some silica gel packs or rice socks to rid moisture!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Occulator said:


> Given most if not all sounders are waterproof, and reading the screen on a kayak is a struggle at the best of times (especially when it's covered in salt in strong sun) I'm at a loss why anyone would want to add something like that. It's not like it's protecting anything and it would definitely make it more difficult to read


Yep


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Occulator said:


> Given most if not all sounders are waterproof, and reading the screen on a kayak is a struggle at the best of times (especially when it's covered in salt in strong sun) I'm at a loss why anyone would want to add something like that. It's not like it's protecting anything and it would definitely make it more difficult to read.


agree with occy's point of view


----------

